# Job Offer in Dubai



## joker4186 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been offered a job in Dubai as an engineering Senior technical manager. The base salary is AED20,000 per month with a car allowance of AED3,400pm, Utility allowance of 1350pm and rent allowance of AED150000pa. As well as the above theres a one off welcome allowance of AED67,000. Can any of you good people out there tell me whether this is a reasonable offer for Dubai. Any help or comments would be most welcome.

Cheers
Joker4186


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you single?

If you compare to other threads and read the comments you will see that it is enough for a single person.


----------



## joker4186 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi thanks for reply. I have read the other threads and I'd be coming over to Dubai on my own. My family would be staying in the UK and I would like to be able to have a reasonable standard of living on my own whilst still sending money home and being able to save a little at the same time.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

why aren't the family coming? I am not a great lover of distance loving if you know what I mean!


----------



## joker4186 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, we only arrived back in the UK last July after 7 1/2 years working in Moscow and Nairobi. The kids are settled back in school here and I was going to come out for the year. i spent 9 months on my own in Moscow. Is the 20k basic reasonable for my job?/ I'm a mechanical/Electrical engineer on 45K in the Uk. Iseem to be trying to convince myself of the move


----------

